# Police officer injured in three-vehicle crash



## Jon (Jun 7, 2005)

Police officer injured in three-vehicle crash
By BEN FINLEY and HARRY YANOSHAK
Bucks County Courier Times




A real police officer was seriously hurt in an accident Thursday while responding to a call to catch a fake one.

Police didn't have to look far to find the suspected impersonator. He showed up later at the accident scene.

The three-vehicle crash at Highland and Bellevue avenues in Langhorne Manor trapped Officer Gregory White, 39, and left him unconscious for several minutes, authorities said. Rescue workers took about five minutes to pry open the officer's door and get him to an ambulance.

White, of Doylestown, was listed in stable condition Thursday night at St. Mary Medical Center in Middletown. The driver whose car struck the officer's - Amy Arnold, 19, of Langhorne - was treated for minor injuries, police said. The driver of the third vehicle, a tractor-trailer, wasn't hurt.

The accident happened a minute after White and other officers were dispatched to check out a report that a police impersonator had stopped a woman on north Route 1 in Middletown. 

Police got a report at 1:41 p.m. Thursday from an off-duty cop from Montgomery County. The off-duty cop said he spotted an unmarked 1980s-model Pontiac sedan with flashing blue lights parked behind a car on the side of Route 1. The off-duty cop flagged down a Middletown police officer and told him he was suspicious of what else he had seen: A man in plain clothes standing outside a car with a female in the driver's seat. He told police he believed the man was impersonating a police officer. 

<Snip>
Police interviewed the man, a firefighter from the Feasterville area, but have not charged him pending an investigation, Middletown Officer David Strother said. 

<Snip>

Strother says the suspect, whom he wouldn't name because he hasn't been charged, had no apparent reason to use his blue lights. No fire was reported in the area at the time.

The suspect did give a reason as to why the blue lights on his car were flashing, but Strother said he wouldn't disclose that information.

Volunteer firefighters using flashing blue lights - called "courtesy lights" - don't have the authority to pull people over, Strother said. As a courtesy, drivers should yield to firefighters who use these lights, however, he said. 

"If anyone with blue lights attempts to pull you over, get to a safe place and call 911," he said. 

The suspect, Strother said, "has his version of the events," but police said they need witnesses to verify or contradict the man's story.

Clicky


----------



## ECC (Jun 8, 2005)

Another moron besmirching the Brotherhood...Extraordinary...not at all what we have in mind, but simply Extraordinary.  <_<


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

Its people like him that are going to get everyones lights taken away.


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 8 2005, 12:54 PM
> * Another moron besmirching the Brotherhood...Extraordinary...not at all what we have in mind, but simply Extraordinary.  <_< *


 As far as I'm concerned, as of now, the moron involved is the off-duty cop who didn't stop and investigate, but reported it to another friend with a badge and a gun, causing ANOTHER officer to run L&S to what may ery likely turn out to be a case of a good samaritan helping a disabled motorist, or realtive....

right as of now... lot of questions and few answers... as I hear more, I'll post.


Jon


----------



## ECC (Jun 9, 2005)

If the off duty PO was not armed (for any reason) and/or without radio, he did the absolute correct thing by flagging down a P.O. in a marked car with a radio.

If the off-duty PO had stopped to investigate, and had the deal go sour on him, he could be dead, and the other victim could have been harmed worse as well.

The problem I have here is the fact that if this story was simply a cut and dry; "Firefighter pulls over to assist stranded motorist", and this thing had gotten blown out of proportion, then why did the Police refuse to give the Fireifghter's version of events? Why are they looking for witnesses? 

There are too many 'buffs' out there making us all look bad. 

On the face of it, I stand behind what I wrote. If this guy turns out to be squeaky clean, then I will write an apology.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 9, 2005)

It's *******s like this that make people not want to pull over.


----------

